# Happy Birthday Death in the Reaper



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Wishing a most wonderful Happy Birthday to my first born. I love you, have a great day!


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)




----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Happy birthday Death in the Reaper!


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## tcass01 (Aug 20, 2010)

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Happy birthday, Death!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday dear Death in the Reaper!
Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

hope it is awesome!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Death in the Reaper!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Happy Birthday from me too!


----------



## Drago (Sep 5, 2011)

Happy b-day!!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Happy Birthday to ya!!!!


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

* Happy Belated Birthday Death in the Reaper!! I hope you enjoyed a wonderful day and have a wonderful year!! *   

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Oh - Wow I sorry to be so way late on this one but I wanted to wish you a belated happy birthday anyway! I hope you had a great day.


----------

